# Andy's Missing Picture Thread?



## Roll_Bones (Sep 3, 2015)

What happened to Andy's picture and more importantly what happened to the thread in that regard?
Seems we should want to know what happened if not for the sake of just knowing, but if there was an issue, maybe we could all learn from it.
Whats up?


----------



## Janet H (Sep 3, 2015)

I am not aware of a missing thread - just a missing image.  There is some info about this here: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/random-photo-thread-the-sequel-55784.html#post1434512


----------



## roadfix (Sep 3, 2015)

I never saw that photo and feel like I missing out on something.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 3, 2015)

He reposted the picture on that thread here: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/random-photo-thread-the-sequel-55784.html#post1434484

We don't really know what happened to the original - maybe a server hiccup, but it was nice that it was reposted - quite amazing pic.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 4, 2015)

Janet H said:


> I am not aware of a missing thread - just a missing image.  There is some info about this here: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/random-photo-thread-the-sequel-55784.html#post1434512



Sorry. I meant "closed" thread.


----------

